# O que é possivel fazer com o samba? <ENCERRADO S/ RESPOSTA>

## mfdzerohour

Boa noite,

   Sei que o samba é usado para compartilhar arquivos no windows e fazer um PDC, mais qual seria a limitação? Se compararmos o mesmo com Win2003?

   Como ficam as politicas? Desabilitar itens no painel de controle, tirar o papel de parede ou usar um padrão, são algumas das possibilidades e qual seria a deficiencia?

   Desculpem a falta de visão, mas só conheço o gerenciamento pelo linux e estpu afim de implementar algum PDC em linux, infelizmente ainda o Samba4 não está em produção para testar, obrigado.

Marcelo Duarte

----------

